# Update



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Update : My Immigration Lawyer has advised that he has today submitted my Certificate of Eligibility (COE) application - Engineering Visa with the Tokyo Immigration Bureau, he anticipates a response in 2 weeks.


----------

